# dorset olde tyme bulldogge



## rubyredgit (Apr 18, 2011)

i wondered if anyone could help,my daughter bought me this pup as a present after ive just lost my 19mth british bulldog,shes a mastini bulldog,her sire is mastinis odin god of war,dam mastinis bo selecta,ive been on the mastini web site,tried contacting steve barnett but no luck,i just would like to see pics of her mum and dad,shes a cracking pup,ive found her grandparents and great grandparents,thankyou for looking


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

someone more knowledgeable will probably be able to help you better BUT i do know that many people pop the term 'dorset' in front of their pups names to get a sale... which is very naughty.
the proper 'dorset' bull dog breeder gets very upset about this so i've heard.
i would also, assume that unless you have papers stating that your dog is form that line she may well be from elsewhere...
lots of naughty people do claim their pups are form lines which they are not and its very unfair on the breeders. it happens a lot with old tymes too...people have jumped on the bandwagon and breed any old pups together calling them old tymes.
having said all that, what a gorgeous dog... she looks very bully... lovely and chunky too
how old is she?


----------



## rubyredgit (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for the reply,steve and simone barnett are one of the founders of the dorset olde tyme bulldog,very well known here and abroad and yes there are a lot of phoneys out there
shes 4 mths,registered with the k9 rare breeds society,we got her off the people who bought her off steve barnett,his websites playing up for me and i can only trace certain dogs in her line


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

she is adorable...
4 months...she is gonna be a big girl.
we have an old tyme bull from old tyme off here... Gus. he was 14 weeks on saturday.
i have gotten right into old tymes now... thinking we may get another somewhere down the line... we have three dogs at the mo and thats enough. but eventually we hope to ahve maybe three old tymes.

how are you finding your lady compared to your BB?


----------



## rubyredgit (Apr 18, 2011)

not as noisey :lol2: although she does snore though
this lads her gt grandad

Dorset Olde Tyme Bulldogge (Dorset Old Tyme Bulldog)


----------

